# Illinois Bow Buck Back From Taxidermist:



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got my 2014 Illinois bow buck back from the taxidermist. I had Ryan Olson from A Sportsman's Dream Taxidermy in Vicksburg MI mount it. It came out pretty nice!! I wouldn't hesitate to use him again.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks nice, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Well he's a stud!!! Nice buck!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome job on a Awesome buck!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's really sweet! Very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome buck!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Nice!
Congrats


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a great looking mount and and awesome buck. Congrats!


----------

